# The Perfect Rabbit Environment



## Pipp (Feb 22, 2010)

I saw this on Tamsin's site and its so perfect! 

http://www.therabbithouse.com/blog/2010/01/22/bunny-art-enrichment/

I have a bunny fort that looks close to what's in the drawing, I really have to work on all that other stuff!



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 22, 2010)

wow! tho' if the main building is made of cardboard then my two would add their own windows...and doors


----------



## missyscove (Feb 22, 2010)

I really like the concept behind that garden set up - the fencing to keep the buns from devouring the plants faster than they can actually grow.


----------



## tamsin (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks 

If you fancy a go at the gardening the easy way to do it is to get a wire hanging basket the same size around as a large flower pot. Plant up your pot then put the basket upside down over it and cable tie it down. You can mesh over the basket if you need finer holes.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 22, 2010)

Cool! All I'm missing is the indoor garden.

On the hanging stuff- one thing to hang is a group of vertical cardboard tubes all next to each other in a row. I call this the "cardboard curtain" and my buns love it. They sleep behind them, hop through them, smack them around with their noses, and tear them down and chew them.


----------



## Pipp (Feb 22, 2010)

hartleybun wrote:


> wow!Â  tho' if the main building is made of cardboard then my two would add their own windows...and doors



I design mine so they can make their own 'renovations'. I'll put a box inside a box or make small holes, or I'll have a pesky flap somewhere for them to chew off. 

Keeps them busy on things that are not related to MY furnishings.  

I was mad at my landlords for changing my little back porch around and putting in a full-size window in the door (after I complained that they took out the window the bunnies liked to lie beside), but now I'm thinking it can house a mini-bunny garden.  


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## countrybuns (Feb 22, 2010)

I love the little garden area!


----------



## tamsin (Feb 22, 2010)

That's definitely just after a tidy up. I'm sure my bun isn't the only one that would throw everything around and redecorate the box as soon as you turn your back lol.


----------



## Tofu (Apr 24, 2010)

i love the garden idea too! 

& thats a fab. site! gotta check that out now


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 27, 2010)

I think I am also going to have to make my bun bun a garden


----------



## Saffy (Jul 2, 2010)

We want to do a Hogwarts Castle one .. and get lots of bunnies and name them after characters .. then charge people to come and look! lol . well, it's an idea !


----------



## slleavy (Jul 6, 2010)

*Saffy wrote: *


> We want to do a Hogwarts Castle one .. and get lots of bunnies and name them after characters .. then charge people to come and look! lol . well, it's an idea !


that sounds perfect! my 2 buns are harry and cedric, named after the characters haha. the garden area can be the forbidden forest


----------



## Mattiegabco1 (Jun 18, 2012)

I love the idea! Although I think it would be easier to make the little house out of ply wood. It would be easier to clean and my buns wouldn't chew threw it. :bunny19


----------



## Pipp (Jun 18, 2012)

Mattiegabco1 wrote:


> I love the idea! Although I think it would be easier to make the little house out of ply wood. It would be easier to clean and my buns wouldn't chew threw it. :bunny19



Chewing through it is the funnest part! :biggrin2:


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## hayhaylizw (Jun 18, 2012)

Saffy wrote:


> We want to do a Hogwarts Castle one .. and get lots of bunnies and name them after characters .. then charge people to come and look! lol . well, it's an idea !


Hahaha that's hilarious! Very original! I'd like to go and see harry and Ron!


----------



## IbtX.Swag (Jul 8, 2012)

I wish I have that place for my bunnies. Really nice.


----------

